# Henrik - Blue Butterfly Rosetail Betta



## L!$A

Here is ben_mbu and my new betta. We named him Henrik.. lol  
I've been told by the experts on Ultimate Betta that he is a Blue HM butterfly rosetail


----------



## pinkjell

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## L!$A

Thank you Gwen


----------



## target

very nice looking betta.


----------



## Pamela

Henrik is very handsome 
He's not a Crowntail though, CT's are the spiky fin/tail ones.
Henrik is either a Halfmoon or a Super Delta.


----------



## L!$A

Thanks Everyone 



Pamela said:


> Henrik is very handsome
> He's not a Crowntail though, CT's are the spiky fin/tail ones.
> Henrik is either a Halfmoon or a Super Delta.


Yeah, I just posted him on "Ultimate Betta" & I was told he is a "Butterfly Halfmoon" 
Does his tank look somewhat familiar? lol... you can't really see it  but it's your old one!


----------



## budahrox

He's a beauty!!!
How come Henrik  
Cheers!!!


----------



## L!$A

haha I'm not sure, just some random dude who plays some kind of sport  lol


----------



## Chappy

He sure is a beauty


----------



## L!$A

Thank you Shelley


----------



## pinkjell

you know i said i was done with bettas...and i keep looking at these pictures.! Did you get him from IPU? Can i ask how much?


----------



## L!$A

Yes I did get him from IPU.. I'm pretty sure I paid $14.88..
If you see a purple one let me know!! hehe


----------



## pinkjell

lol, okay i will!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Very nice pix you got of him, he looks alot more awesome in that tank than he did that bowl, I'm sure he's happier too lol


----------



## onefishtwofish

very purdy boy


----------



## jkam

Does he have a twin named Daniel?


----------



## Morainy

He is lovely!


----------



## Karen

Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## L!$A

Thank you every one  .. he does not have a twin named Daniel.. yet! lol


----------



## beN

thinking about it though


----------



## annabanana

Wow! So pretty!!


----------



## Diztrbd1

Didn't see a twin to name Daniel, but there is a gorgeous Black & Blue one , like him, at IPU. You guys could get him and name him Robert lol


----------

